# My WEYMAN'S SNUFF Jar



## Bluebelle

One of my earliest finds, found amid a bunch of bottles in a "thrown over the hill" dump behind an estate in Pittsburgh. Weyman's Snuff is embossed at the base. Just came across it again today when I was going through stored stuff to cull out stuff to put in a yard sale (No, not parting with any of my bottles or dug stuff) It is about 6 1/2 inches tall, bottom is 3" diameter, flares out to about 4 1/2 " at shoulder, than narrows in to neck, neck is 1 1/2 " tall, flares out again to 3" diameter at top. Looks like it would have had a cork-type stopper.  It is a greyish-beige clay or stoneware, has a few crazes and a chip on the side, shiny glaze that appears to be clear on inside and outside. I've never found anything about it in any references. I'm sure it's nothing special, but its a treasure to me because of where found and because it was one of my firsts. If anybody has seen these, or knows anything about them, would love to learn more. Durn, I wish I had a digital camera. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlueGreen

We have a bottle-jar just like your's sounds only our's seems to be larger at the "shoulder" 
 Unfortunately there was no lid with it. We dug it   up at an old ghost town in Montana so I know it is old.  Hang on to yours until you find more about it...it could be worth more than you think. 

 Here is one site where I found one that looks just like ours.  You have to scroll down to the pics and the snuff jar is in with number 7.  It's also on the shelf  across from the group of bottles.  

 I have so many bottles dug in the '80's and I've sold the best ones except for the ones we kept.  I like to keep some of them because you don't see that much glass anymore.  Everything is going into plastic containers.


----------



## BlueGreen

Forgot the URL.  

 http://www.mhs.mb.ca/docs/pageant/16/bottles.shtml


----------



## Bluebelle

Thanks so much for posting those pictures! My Weymans does look exactly like #7, but no evidence of a lid anywhere. I was interested in how those round-bottom sodas were displayed, too!


----------

